# Gurgling tummy?



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for your comments on my last post - I am trying to remain positive - and all my symptoms are still there! 2 days until test day!

For the last couple of days been getting a lot of gurgling tummy noises - it is worse today - anyone else had this and had a BFP?

As you can see still clutching at straws!!

Take care

Mandellen xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The gurgling tum could be down to any number of reasons...the progesterone support for one.  I can totally appreciate that it's easier said than done but I would really try not to read too much into any symptoms or over analyse everything as there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

What you have to remember is that if ttc naturally then most women wouldn't even have an inkling they were pregnant until had a missed AF...it's only because we've had embies put back that we have a tendancy to "look" for signs.

I've had pretty much same symptoms for the times I've conceived (naturally and through treatment) as all those I've not...frustrating but true !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mandellen
My tum gurgled and still does! I got a BFP! 
However as Natasha said the gurgling could just be down to the progesterone but I thought I'd take the opportunity to say good luck   for your test day tomorrow. You must be really nervous.   All the best Gizmog


----------

